# First Active Reg. Savings Interest not applied for April



## askU (6 May 2008)

Hi,

I have a 'Regular Savings Account' AND 'E-Savers Account' with First Active. I'm able to view all transactions via on-line banking.  I opened the Regular savings acc in early march-Interest was then applied on 1 Apr 2008 for the previous month (March). The Interest was added to the E-savers account on 30 Apr 2008 but *no interest was added to the Regular savings account.
*
I just want to know if any one else here seen seen this problem- Is it an error?


----------



## GON10 (6 May 2008)

Opened mine in January interest added to account 1st April


----------



## askU (6 May 2008)

GON10 said:


> Opened mine in January interest added to account 1st April



thanks, 
Ill ring them tomorrow


----------



## trebor (6 May 2008)

askU said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 'Regular Savings Account' AND 'E-Savers Account' with First Active. I'm able to view all transactions via on-line banking. I opened the Regular savings acc in early march-Interest was then applied on 1 Apr 2008 for the previous month (March). The Interest was added to the E-savers account on 30 Apr 2008 but *no interest was added to the Regular savings account.*
> 
> I just want to know if any one else here seen seen this problem- Is it an error?


 
Same happened to me. Is interest paid monthly on both accounts? Maybe quarterly on the regular saver account?


----------



## tonster01 (7 May 2008)

Likewise, let us know how you get on


----------



## askU (7 May 2008)

I phoned up First active this morning asd the lady at the other end of the fhone was not able to gine me an answer- she ended up saying to me to call into my local branch.....her product knowledge was not up to scratch!!

However according to here: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=20747
*First Active: Regular Saver* (Discuss)

_*7.15%*_ Regular lodgements required (standing order only): Minimum €1 a month; Maximum €1000. *Interest paid on first working day of each quarter.* Maximum balance €100,000. Online access to account. Optional ATM card.

I thought it was paid montly.


----------

